# Here is my mask i did for this year



## terryh142 (Jan 19, 2008)

HERE IS THE MASK I JUST FINISHED FOR MY COSTUME.

IT IS A HALF MASK USING LEATHER STRAPS TO KEEP IT IN PLACE.

I USED BURLAP, CHEESE CLOTH, TISSUE PAPER, AND LATEX.

IT WAS COLORED WITH WRITING INKS MIXED WITH ALCOHOL.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That looks really sick! (and I mean that in a good way!) Very impressive and unique. 


(might want to check your caps lock - your text was all caps... that's like shouting!)


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok...that is the creepiest f'n thing I have seen this Halloween. The skin looks like if you took a big carp, gut it & turned inside out, then laid it on a rock in the June sun for 3 weeks, then sewed it into a mask.


----------



## terryh142 (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks starting on a creepy clown mask going to use leather in the skin will get pics this week


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

Excellent!!! How about a few pics further away to get a fuller view? Possibly wearing it? Really GREAT!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That would scare the S**T out of me, it's just awesome!


----------



## justmedjn (Oct 13, 2012)

That is one realistic looking mask! Great job!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is terror-ific, terryh.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

That is so ugly it is a thing of beauty.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

nice looking mask. i know it would scare me.


----------



## TechMOGogy (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## xLunax (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow. That's pretty amazing. Nice mask. I'd definitely be freaked if I saw that. Good job.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Creepy! And totally awesome!


----------



## mayleth (Jun 29, 2012)

Just needs a meat dress to go with it. 

Seriously though, it looks great... it would scare the crap out of me.
Very very well done.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Freaken awesome I like!


----------



## melmomma6 (Oct 3, 2012)

Move over leather face, there's a new kid in town! You need to patent that!!!!!!!! I'd buy it! Love it!!!!!!!!!


----------

